# ANmelden mit E-Mail-Adresse auf POP3/IMAPD



## Feanwulf (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube mal irgendwo was gelesen zu haben, damit die Benutzer in Ihrem E-Mail Client anstatt des komischen Benutzernamens (bei mir: [domain]-xxxx) die E-Mailadresse bei der Anmeldung an POP3 und IMAP Server verwenden können.

Gibt es dazu eine Anleitung? Oder muß ich auf ISPConfig 3 warten, dort ist das ja virtualisiert?


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2008)

Das geht auch mit ISPConfig 2, Du musst jedoch als pop3 / imap daemon dovecot installieren. Wenn Du bereits courier einsetzt, dann musst Du nur courier entfernen und dnn das dovecot Paket installieren. Die weitere Anleitung findest Du dann hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12308

Die einzige Schweirigkeit ist, dass Du das Usernamen Prefix umstellen musst. Man sollte das also nur auf einem neuen System ohne angelegte Mail Accounts machen, da die alten Accounts sich danach nicht mehr per pop3 und smtp anmelden können.


----------

